
Britain-Based Card Aggregation Service Curve Opens First U.S. Center in Brooklyn - franze
https://www.areadevelopment.com/newsItems/2-11-2020/curve-brooklyn-new-york.shtml
======
MichaelGlass
With some punctuation: Britain-Based Card Aggregation Service, Curve, Opens
First U.S. Center in Brooklyn

